# Doodles by Dubs



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 14, 2015)

Got my new Wacom tablet in a couple days ago, and I've been practicing a bit.  Here are a couple of quick doodles I did of my friends, Mitch and Rob.












Still getting the hang of it, but I think I'm doing fairly well.  I'll post anything else I do in here as well.


----------



## TJ1985 (Sep 14, 2015)

Not bad at all!


----------



## bluemidget (Sep 15, 2015)

ha ha they're ace! They should totally be a comic strip


----------



## JustRob (Sep 15, 2015)

Impressive, but then it's a skill that I simply don't have. You seem to have the hand-eye coordination required taped. After transferring your sketchpad style to the computer perhaps you could try some airbrushing. That should open up a mass of new possibilities. Wish I could do it but I don't think visually at all.


----------



## Sonata (Sep 15, 2015)

Quite good :encouragement: - I certainly could not do that.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks, guys, I appreciate the compliments.

Unfortunately, I don't think I'll ever be as good as some of the other artists (see Boofs, who convinced me to get the tablet in the first place, or TJ, who does some excellent sketching) in our midst.  I don't have an eye for color or lighting, for example, but I'm comfortable with my style and I'm getting comfortable with the tablet.  Since I live out in the middle of nowhere, I have a lot of free time without many real-world distractions, which means that I get to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 15, 2015)

Dunno how many of you are familiar with Cheez-its, but he is a llama.  A very fancy llama.

Also, the Dubslossus, an inspiration from my latest contribution to our Verse section.  Enjoy!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 21, 2015)

Feeling ponderous, probably 'cause it's storming, haha.  Trying to practice poses, proportions, and shading.  I like the idea of black and white/grayscale with a little bit of color for effect/emphasis, lack the eye and the talent for full color and shadows, though.


----------

